# what foods to eat and not eat



## sportyk123 (Jun 25, 2015)

i have suffered with ibs for 2 years. now im on a diet that i made myself, im not following a plan as much but i know what food to eat that are good such as any meat that is low in fat, fish, vegetables that don't give you gas, ive been eating green beans there not that nice but i know its good for me, i eat bananas, peanuts as a snack, and any salad stuff.

the main culprits for me with my ibs was high fatty foods such as burgers and chips, energy drinks thats loaded with sugar, wheat such as pasta, bread and cereals, and lactose such as milk and chocolate.

i know i have to cut out a lot of peoples favourite foods such as chocolate as i'm a big fan of dark chocolate but i know in the long term its going to better on my health.

im not saying i can never eat these foods again but i have to be careful in how much i eat.

so small portions for me and that in fact is better for loosing weight.

after a while i got used to eating clean and 90% of the time i see chocolate or other bad foods in the shops im not tempted to buy it, and i can walk on by. in fact i lost 1 stone in weight so far, im not saying im massively overweight but where im not that tall loosing 2 more stone down to around 9.5stone will be the best thing for me

for anyone with ibs i'm not saying its easy but you just have to cope best you can with it, i still work full time, and yeah i go to the loo 2-3 times around breakfast time but by the time i get to work im fine for the rest of the day.


----------

